# Would anyone purchase a good condition Delta 62-185 planer for under $400?



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

The gentleman is selling a Delta 62-185 planer from the 80's with 3 sets of used blades for a little under $400. I would like anyone's opinion on the planer and any feedback on the price considering parts and possible blades may be extremely hard to find.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

The devil is in the details but as a rule Delta still made good tools than that where very well built when this guy was built. Assuming it hasn't been abused over the years it would be a good planer for the price. The big downside is it's only 13" in width which really puts it in the same realm of tools as the planers like the Dewalt DW735 which you can pick up for about $200 more with regular specials that include things like stands, extension tables, etc. There are a fair number of these planers out there so I think aftermarket blades shouldn't be a issue for sometime and you can add a helical head if you want in the future.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

20 years ago I ran the dog crap out of one of these and loved it. Though today it is too new of a planer, I really enjoyed this specific model. We would use it a lot to run stile and rail stock on edge to clean them up and to size them to width. It was very good for this.

As always, find the flaws and negotiate the price down. If no flaws are seen, talk about how old it is. Thats just me. Be kind in the process.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

While I personally feel that price is the extreme upper limit, and at least $100 too much, a friend of mine sold his early last year for $600. They are really solid planers (I have the later 15" model and love it), but the 13" size does (in my mind) limit the value. Finding certain parts can be a problem, blades would be a piece of cake. Doing things like buying a Byrd cutterhead is more expensive, I guess the demand isn't there for them to offer a lower price.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> As always, find the flaws and negotiate the price down.
> - SirIrb


I am not a fan of selling stuff on craigslist ( better give it to charity ) but I did try to sell a few things on craigslist. 
Usually I price the stuff very low as I just want to get rid of it. Nevertheless a Joe shows up from time to time and tries to do exactly the same i.e find flaws and bring already low price down. He is immediately shown the door. It is really funny to see how they immediately back down.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Dads rule #12321
Never be afraid to walk away from a purchase/trade.

Its something I practice (and am rewarded for).

Dads Rule #743
Always haggle and don't be afraid to walk away.

I have threatened to walk away from the last machine I traded for and one I traded before that one. I just shrugged and said, Na, I ll keep the gun. I dont have to have the __. It worked.

Steve
Who had a boring machine and shaper due to his impeccable negotiating ability.


> As always, find the flaws and negotiate the price down.
> - SirIrb
> 
> I am not a fan of selling stuff on craigslist ( better give it to charity ) but I did try to sell a few things on craigslist.
> ...


----------



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for your input. The item is described as excellent condition, but I have not yet seen the planer. I was curious as to what price I could propose without offending the guy if the $390 price tag is too high.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That machine is also known as the DC-33. In excellent condition, I've seen them sell for more than what you are looking at… but I've also seen them sell for less  (For example, this one here on LJ)

It's substantially better than your typical lunch-box planer and has a real motor (should be a 2hp TEFC), so is a lot more powerfull, and a LOT quieter 



> Always haggle and don't be afraid to walk away.


I have people try to talk down stuff all the time… but they usually have my full asking price tucked away in their wallet just in case they can't. I'm usually the same way buying as well, as after looking at a machine you may notice stuff missing or needing to be replaced that wasn't fully disclosed originally. And I have walked away from many a purchase after seeing it in person. Just did that yesterday in fact… went to see a Walker Turner BN1135 16 inch band saw that the guy was selling for $30 (and only 25 minutes away from me). I got to him first, only an hour after posting, and I fully intended on bringing it home with me. But after seeing it in person - determined it wasn't worth the effort, thanked him for taking the time to meet me, and the dog and I drove away satisfied it was the right move.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, down the page a bit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Wood-Planer-62-185-single-phase-/301518794374?nma=true&si=9aj0F%252FFftWJ0x1Qu34ntl8Muj9g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> I was curious as to what price I could propose without offending the guy if the $390 price tag is too high.
> 
> - Italo78


If he wants $390, there's nothing you can do except pay him the $390.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Stuff is ALWAYS described as in "excellent" condition. Would you call on a power tool that was described as in "fair" condition? Only if you like to restore tools, which some people do. All the others are looking for something that works right away.

Excellent means that you can plug it in, start it up, and plane wood. It could still have dried out bearings, worn belts, etc. As long as it planes in front of the customer it is "excellent"

I see these going for prices from the Alaskaguy's listing well above $1200 down to the guy Brad showed who scored his for $150.

When I sold my 12 year old Rigid 13" lunch box with three sets of extra blades in 2013, mine ran excellent also. I also had all the manuals, wrenches, etc. I put it up for $200 and a long two weeks later a guy showed up, made me plane wood with it, measured the wood, and only then, after hearing it run, and checking his wood, did he cough up the $200. He wanted it for $175, but made the mistake of asking that after he measured his wood. I saw what he saw. 
Personally, I thought I did very well considering the age of the planer, which I bought in 2001.

For this deal, I'd think $350 is a nice number if it planes flat and true, and doesn't sound like a rock tumbler when running, and when he turns it off, it coasts to a stop, not screeches to a halt due to rust and wear.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Wow, down the page a bit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Wood-Planer-62-185-single-phase-/301518794374?nma=true&si=9aj0F%252FFftWJ0x1Qu34ntl8Muj9g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


 Some folks get to smoke the good stuff…...


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you notice the name of the seller? bypass-rental. They are a large, three location rental service in Kentucky that rents everything from weed whackers to backhoes. Who knows who ran that thing, or if the people running the rental service even know how to properly set up or care for a machine like that? And did they deliver that every time it was rented, or do they have a shop that people can come and rent? Since it is palleted, I think it moves a lot. Who knows.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Shame on you. Sure there are things you can do.
1. Pay him asking price…but why?
2. Counter with a lower price.
3. Walk away.

Be willing to pull a 3 while doing a 2 just as long as you don't do a 1.
Remember, the market of CL or classifieds people post items expecting that the price will be negotiated. He says 390, he expects to be offered 350 so he can walk away with 370. The key is walking in with 350 in your wallet,pull it out and say "this is where I am, Pablo. Want to make a deal today?" I call everyone Pablo in online examples. I wouldn't suggest doing this for real.

Some think I am heartless because I would haggle over the price of anything. But a decent, na, rudimentary understanding of econ tells us that ANY transaction between consenting adults is, at the time of the transaction, wanted by both parties. How does one know this, if it wasn't mutually beneficial then one party or the other wouldn't do the deal in the first place.

Econ joke to assist with my point.
A normal looking Pablo, like me, walks up to a beautiful woman and asks her if she would…uh…date him for 1 million dollars. She hems and haws for a bit but finally decides, "yes, I guess so."

To which the average Pablo says "how about $10 dollars."

Furious, she responds, "what kind of girl do you think I am."

Confused, the economic literate Pablo replies, "I believe we have already established what kind of girl you are, now I am trying to negotiate your price."

Get it? The point where the girl says yes is the point where it would be a mutually beneficial transaction, assuming Pablo still wants a date. This is only in the ex ante sense. Pablo may think ex post facto that she wasn't good at conversation during the date or she thinks that Pablo is ugly and seemed to get uglier as the evening wore on and either side may regret the transaction. But thats irrelevant because at the time of the transaction they both agreed.

Go negotiate that price. If he agrees then don't feel bad. If he doesn't then don't feel bad. If you hit him over the head and steal it, feel very bad. See the difference?


> I was curious as to what price I could propose without offending the guy if the $390 price tag is too high.
> 
> - Italo78
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I enjoy haggling. It's part of the fun.


----------



## Italo78 (Dec 9, 2015)

LESSON LEARNED:
Thanks to everyone for your feedback, but unfortunately someone beat me to the punch and purchased the planer for asking price. I am new to woodworking, so I felt that this used piece would be a nice addition to my small collection. Hopefully I will come across another piece in the near future in which I will ask for your opinion. Thanks again.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> LESSON LEARNED
> - Italo78


OWWM Rule No. 5: In the time between finding a machine and asking others if you should buy it someone else will come to the proper conclusion.

Be prepared to jump next time… if you ask for opinions first, the above rule will probably bite you again 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

It's easier to go up on the offering price than to go down after.


----------

